# My Core i7-920 Revamped, Refuelled and Liquid Cooled



## ashu888ashu888 (May 13, 2011)

Hey Guys...

First of all I may NOT be a perfect Modder here but looking at the parts and availability of modding components here in India, I have done my best to keep my system simple yet artistic looking... 

Here are the pics of my new rig 

Also, I hv NOT opted for a Complete Liquid Cooling setup 

(For Begineers or Novices...a Complete Liquid Kit consists of a CPU Water block+RAD (Radiator)+Pump+Reservoir) 

As the components are just NOT available or impossibly hard to find (Even In Lamington Road, Mumbai) and getting a Cooling Kit shipped all the way from the U.S or any other place costing a huge sum (like 24-25K incl. of shipping and insurance) is NOT my cuppa tea... ofcourse if a person is getting the components on ur behalf, that's an altogether a different scanario and a cheaper and viable option too.. 

SO, hv managed it as best as i can and to keep my Processor cool and most imp. stable in this summer heat of Mumbai.. 

These were the components that I got for Myself from Lamington Road, Mumbai..All prices are inclusive of Taxes too... 

1.) Liquid Cooling Kit ---> CoolIT E.C.O  A.L.C (Advance Liquid Cooling) For Rs. 3.5K 
Didnt go for Corsair H70 coz it was 5-5.2K and for me my budget was NOT allowing this jump (as i hv already bought MSi N580GTX Twin FRozr II/OC model (800 Mhz) gpu costing me Rs. 28.5K (Incl. taxes) so u can understand the cash crunch..) 


2.) NZXT Sleeved LED Kit (Green) For Rs. 1.2K
It's an LED infested wire of 1meter in length and can be laid across the border of any cabinet for lighting purpose and has a ON/OFF button as well as 3 Brightness levels via a switch at the back of the case where the card fits) 


3.) CoolerMaster 120mm 2000rpm GREEN LED fan x 2 For Rs. 450 each.. fitted as intake on the top of the case whereas the front fan is intake as well and the bottom multi LED fan (Near the PSU) is Outlet as well as the fan at the back of the Radiator (black color RAD but fan NOT visible as its at the back of the case... ) 

So... here are the pics.... I hv done the best of cable management as was possible in this mid tower case (CoolerMaster CM 690) 

*img864.imageshack.us/img864/8416/dsc01540p.th.jpg


*img52.imageshack.us/img52/4446/dsc01539k.th.jpg


*img535.imageshack.us/img535/5341/dsc01538e.th.jpg


*img191.imageshack.us/img191/921/dsc01537lq.th.jpg


*img6.imageshack.us/img6/6111/dsc01535wb.th.jpg


*img16.imageshack.us/img16/8486/dsc01534qy.th.jpg


*img840.imageshack.us/img840/5046/dsc01533ym.th.jpg


*img573.imageshack.us/img573/7752/dsc01532gi.th.jpg


*img638.imageshack.us/img638/3843/dsc01530ca.th.jpg


*img215.imageshack.us/img215/5209/dsc01529d.th.jpg


*img695.imageshack.us/img695/9119/dsc01528ey.th.jpg


*img684.imageshack.us/img684/2797/dsc01527hn.th.jpg


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2011)

Nice. What thermals you getting under load...!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2011)

Thats sweet 
Nice man.


----------



## d3p (May 13, 2011)

Thats some cool stuffs....

Congrats ashu...

Your cable Management can still improve, just need some time & preparations..

Some of Good Cable Mangement inside CM 690.

*www.hardwarelogic.com/articles/reviews/case/Cooler_Master_CM_690/Cooler_Master_CM_690_Case_Interior_Built_Side.jpg
*www.techpowerup.com/img/09-04-25/cooler_master_cm690_pure_black_02.jpg

Worst Possible Cable Management....
*www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/CM690II-17-1024.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 13, 2011)

asingh said:


> Nice. What thermals you getting under load...!





thetechfreak said:


> Thats sweet
> Nice man.





d3p5kor said:


> Thats some cool stuffs....
> 
> Congrats ashu...
> 
> ...


Thanx for appreciating it guys... feels good.. yup even though its NOT one of those "suppa-Killer-Rigs-on-DryIce-kinda-thingy" but still i feel motivated to refine my modding skills as and wen the components are available in market.. (err.. Indian market i mean) 

@ asingh: well im getting a stable 32-33-34-31 degrees Celcius on all 4 cores 

Will post the screenshots of realTEMP,speedFAN and MSi AfterBurner for various games as well..

Even at the highest settings for Crysis,Crysis Warhead,Crysis 2,GRID,Dirt 2 16QSAA etc i get a stable gpu temp of 65Deg C (with gpu fan speed manually set to 65% from the basic 45%) so thats preety good..


----------



## toad_frog09 (May 15, 2011)

Whoa, 1.2k for LED wire is quite a hole in the pocket, considering a possible cheaper option, the cathode tube, with a con that it cannot bend that is.
.
Still nice rig bro.
3.5 for a liquid cooler is a nice grab.
But afaik, the all in one liquid coolers have...errmm...not sooo good performance as compared to big air coolers.
.
As for the liquid cooling complete kit, one can manage to cool his pc with nothing but a cpu/gpu water block provided he has hard flexible tubes or pipes, car's radiator, big fans, pump, reservior and a psychotic urge to liquid cool his pc no matter what.


----------



## ithehappy (May 16, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ asingh: well im getting a stable 32-33-34-31 degrees Celcius on all 4 cores



That Temps at Load or Idle? And mention your ambient please.

Anyway, you've done a very good job.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 16, 2011)

toad_frog09 said:


> Whoa, 1.2k for LED wire is quite a hole in the pocket, considering a possible cheaper option, the cathode tube, with a con that it cannot bend that is.
> .
> Still nice rig bro.
> 3.5 for a liquid cooler is a nice grab.
> ...



Yup absolutely agree to ur point abt high end Air coolers vs. Starting range Water/liquid coolers... 

But i was really NOT satisfied with the stock Intel HSF cooler, as tats the only AIr cooler i had used... had the T.R.U.E. 120 in mind, also the Noctua NH D-14.. but then (if u read my 1st post) my budget was a main concern (read: the whooping purchase of my MSi N580GTX Tein Frozr II/OC model gpu @ Rs. 28.5k (incl. Taxes) )

So i thought Y not get this cooler, I knw its a basic entry level cooler for my cpu.. but wen the temps are so good at load (38-41-41-36 deg Celcius for all 4 cores) then i thought its a good investment...

Yup one of my friends will be coming from the U.S so planning to order Koolance Cooling Kits complete with (cpu water block+Radiator+Pump+Reservoir) and sum gr8 looking Neon Coolants to run inside the tubing..  lets see how my planning goes... 



ithehappy said:


> That Temps at Load or Idle? And mention your ambient please.
> 
> Anyway, you've done a very good job.



Thanx happy..  appreciate it.. 

well im really so to all guys, I promised to post the screenshots of speedFAN,realTEMP & MSi Afterburner for the cpu and gpu temps but havent got a decent time  will post it soon by tomo... 

@ happy: well the load temps (say wen playing Crysis 2,Crysis etc.) are like this roughly... (36-41-40-35 degrees celcius) for all the 4 cores and the Teim Frozr II temp is stable @61 Deg C @ load and 30-31 Deg C wen Idle.. 

My ambient is 26 Deg C 
--------------

CHeers n e-peace....


----------



## ithehappy (May 16, 2011)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ happy: well the load temps (say wen playing Crysis 2,Crysis etc.) are like this roughly... (36-41-40-35 degrees celcius) for all the 4 cores and the Teim Frozr II temp is stable @61 Deg C @ load and 30-31 Deg C wen Idle..
> 
> My ambient is 26 Deg C



Thanks for replying. Those temps are really nice. It's same of my idle


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 17, 2011)

Here are the pics for the games while playing .. 

1.) Test Drive Unlimited 2 (below):
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/3896/testdriveunlimited265.th.jpg

2.) NFS Shift 2 Unleashed (below):
*img821.imageshack.us/img821/4388/tempnfss2u.th.jpg

3.) NFS Hot Pursuit 2 (below):
*img810.imageshack.us/img810/8835/tempnfshotpursuit.th.jpg

4.) Dirt 2 (below):
*img709.imageshack.us/img709/1613/tempdirt265rpm.th.jpg

5.) COD - Black Ops (below):
*img543.imageshack.us/img543/6467/tempcodblackops65.th.jpg

6.) Bulletstorm (below):
*img38.imageshack.us/img38/5286/tempbulletstorm65.th.jpg

7.) Crysis 2 (below):
*img807.imageshack.us/img807/2793/crysis265.th.jpg




CHeers n e-peace....


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

^^
Nice job there with your rig, Now it looks fully Bling-Bling...
And congo for the GTX 580...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 1, 2011)

^^hey thanx sid,thanx for appreciating it, yup tat gtx580 has been running quite cool in tis summer too


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 2, 2011)

^^
Bro why don't you install 1 more fan on your radiator in a push-pull config...
That will work well(try to get a green LED one, it'll match well with your rig's colour scheme)...


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 2, 2011)

<--newb to water cooling

1) How often we have to change the Liquid  [coolant] ?
2) i nvr seen co0llant  for sale in any of online shops , where to buy those? estimate cost?
3) Do we have to take special care about maintenance ?




Thanks u in advance


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 2, 2011)

Rajesh

1)Depends.He is running a sealed pre-made loop.So he doesnt have to change.I on the other hand have to change every year because I am running a custom setup.
2)Coolant is actually distilled water in 99.9% of cases.
3)Make sure you do not damage any component, especially near fittings or the tubes.Dust the radiator every month(vacuum/compressed air will do).Make sure there is no algae growing in the water if its custom.Make sure you are not mixing metals in a custom loop like aluminium and copper together.


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2011)

^^
Are you using any quick disconnects..?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 2, 2011)

No I am not.They were too expensive and unavailable at EK.

I am using standard 1/2" G1/4" barbs.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> Bro why don't you install 1 more fan on your radiator in a push-pull config...
> That will work well(try to get a green LED one, it'll match well with your rig's colour scheme)...



yup thinking abt that for sure, but really dont hv any idea abt wat sizes the longer screws measurments wud be, coz it has to go THRU the fan screw hole (the full 25mm) and then into the radiator.. 

So if u hv any idea abt wat size the fitting screws wud be used plz do post in.. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

you need 30mm screws.

measure the length of the screws already installed on fan 1.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 4, 2011)

^^

thanx for the update Dude..  will see if i can get those 30mm screws in the hardware shop locally..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 4, 2011)

That was just an estimate.You should measure the length of the screws on your fan first.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 5, 2011)

yup obvious..


----------

